

The Noun Project - bobbywilson0
http://thenounproject.com/

======
sixtofour
Implemented by <http://simplehonestwork.com/> who, if I read their project
list correctly, also did whitehouse.gov among other things.

------
rgbrgb
This is so good! But, some of the js is buggy (scrolling, search in Chrome).

